# Adjusting period??



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

I've owned my horse for about two years. Before I bought her she was a solo horse except when she had her colt. When I bought her she was sent to a stable with lots of other horses which she never got along with at all. She was constantly getting hurt and it was vet bill after vet bill. She was there for a year and a half before we moved to a home with 14 acres. I bought a few cows for ag exempt and was told she would buddy with them so I wouldn't need to get another horse while the budget was tight. 

This is month 5. She does really well with the calves we bought but for the most part she grazes by herself and only stays with them for a few hours out of the day. Two pastures over there are some horses and she can hear them when they are fed in the morning and evening. Well my problem is she paces the fence constantly. Sometimes all day and other times only for a few minutes. Is she never going to adjust to the cows and make them her buddies. I plan on getting an older retired horse but it won't be for at least 5 more months. We are still trying to set up the house, pasture, and get our ag status built up. Right now I can't squeeze in one more mouth to feed. Will it just take her more time to adjust? What should I do about her pacing the fence line? She has literally killed the grass there in the first three months. She use to be a solo horse and was fine with it. Now she is terribly clingy to horses she can't even see but knows is there. Any thoughts or opinions would be much appreciated. I feel bad because she paces all day. I try to break it up by calling her then giving her treats or throwing her hay. but she resumes her pacing shortly after.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

When I brought my horses from Oregon to VA, my bay mare decided she wanted to go home, back to our old farm. ( I did too in all honesty)

She paced a line in the dirt along the fence for 6 months. Decided to start giving her some calming supplements to try to get her to stop.
She was pacing her weight right off.

It did help a lot. 

She will pace on occasion still... but it is no where near what is was.

Luckily my other two didn't care, they have moved with me a couple of times before this.


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

Well if she is walking all day she will stay in shape. Remember horses are herd animals so it only natural that she would want to be with other horses. I would be worried about her developing ulcers if she is worried all time. Does she have a job? If not then maybe giving her a job would help break up her day and get her mind off the other pasture. You can also give her some Valerian root to help her relax, when I use it I break the capsules into their feed, it has a calming affect on them and just helps them relax. You can give between one and five and experiment to find the dose that works best. I would start with two. Maybe if you can break the pacing cycle she will relax and discover grazing and hanging with cows is pleasurable.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Pacing is not always caused by a horse wanting to be with other horses.
In my mare's case.... she was already in with other horses.
She just wanted to go home to Oregon and if she had gotten loose, she would of tried to get there.

Could be her mare, got used to the old place, even though she was beat up,, and missing that. As crazy as it sounds.

Some of these horse's take a lot of time to settle down in a new place. 
Hope you can find something that will work for her, to get her to feel more calm.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

As another poster said, you could try a calming agent. I have experience with Calm and Cool brand (thiamine and Valerian, I believe) and have had good results with it. It won't completely sedate her but will take the edge of her anxiety.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Gonna just plunk my two cents down. As someone else pointed out, horses are herd animals. I would never own just one goat, I would never own just one dog or keep a single chicken and I would never have a solitary horse, even if I spent 8 hours a day outside nominally 'with' the horse. Unnatural situations cause unnatural anxieties. 

I'll not say anything about calming supplements.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CraterCove said:


> Gonna just plunk my two cents down. As someone else pointed out, horses are herd animals. I would never own just one goat, I would never own just one dog or keep a single chicken and I would never have a solitary horse, even if I spent 8 hours a day outside nominally 'with' the horse. Unnatural situations cause unnatural anxieties.
> 
> I'll not say anything about calming supplements.


If the horse were totally alone I'd agree with you but she's with cows. While not perfect she's not alone and a calming agent could lessen her anxiety and allow her to relax. Many people keep goats with a single horse and it works out very well, it depends on the horse.

I have just one dog and she's very well adjusted for a beagle.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, ideally I'd keep a horse with other regular-sized horses, then in descending order a mini, donkey, goat and then maybe cows, and then alone. I have no idea if horses would actually consider cows to be "herdmates" or not; but it might make them feel less alone. 

Maybe she never noticed the other horses before? (or are they new?) I would think that a horse would choose other horses, and that could be the problem - she would prefer to be with them and the cows don't measure up to "herdmates" in her opinion.

Is there any chance you can take a temporary boarder until you get your own 2nd horse? Or, even a long term boarder so you don't have to feed another horse on your own dime?

In the meantime, I agree that giving her a job and some productive exercise will help; maybe calming supplements would also help...but I'm not sure how long I'd be comfortable giving a horse a calming supplement. Maybe try it for a week or so?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> If the horse were totally alone I'd agree with you but she's with cows. While not perfect she's not alone and a calming agent could lessen her anxiety and allow her to relax. Many people keep goats with a single horse and it works out very well, it depends on the horse.
> 
> I have just one dog and she's very well adjusted for a beagle.


I agree. I have one chicken left and one Great Pyrenees left and they hang out together. Sometimes the hen sleeps in the dog shed with Guinness and sometimes Guinness wiggles his way into the hen house to sleep with Opal. Ans both are buddies with the horses. We've had single horses (one was away at training) bond with the GP as well and be content with no anxiety issues at all.
Animals find friends where they can.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I agree. I have one chicken left and one Great Pyrenees left and they hang out together. Sometimes the hen sleeps in the dog shed with Guinness and sometimes Guinness wiggles his way into the hen house to sleep with Opal. Ans both are buddies with the horses. We've had single horses (one was away at training) bond with the GP as well and be content with no anxiety issues at all.
> Animals find friends where they can.


While I think this can be true, I would never *expect* a horse and dog to bond, or a dog and chicken. Where possible, horses should NOT be kept alone, and I think 95% of horse owners would agree. Some horses can do fine alone (although most would probably still prefer equine company); some horses probably do not do well alone at all. I have one that I am sure would be fine alone, and one I am convinced would impale herself on the nearest t-post.

In the OPs case, I would argue that the problem is the fact that the horse can hear other horses, and therefore is trying to bond with them rather than the cows. I do not know that horses ever choose cows as companions if ever given any other choice.


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will try the anxiety stuff for a week. Maybe she does just need a chance to relax to calm down. I don't want that to turn into all the time use though. We do also have some horses in the back that line our fence line but she cant see them either because it is curved and we have that section blocked off. However, she never paces that line. we are trying to get the back fence line repaired so she can buddy with them until we get her another horse buddy. It's about 4 acres we have blocked off with multiple repair spots. We have the supplies it's just a slow process with mowing and house repairs. I feel horrible that she is not buddying with the cows but she just needs to give me time to finish setting things up. I do go out several times a day and give her attention and cookies. She has even laid down to sleep in the pasture a few times which I thought meant she was comfortable. Then she would get up a few hours later and pace. 

Sorry if this part sounds snippy. I know horses are heard animals but I would rather my horse be buddied with some cows for awhile then end up with someone that will abuse her, her getting hurt at a stable a couple times a week, or ending up in a sanctuary where she is constantly changing homes. She will have a buddy soon as I mentioned. Right now until the house is situated I can't finance another horse. The four calves will have to work. Also I forgot to mention my friend tried to bring her horse over for awhile and it almost killed one of the calves so it's important we find a horse that can get along with them because they save us a lot of money on our taxes. Also Shire immediately got hurt from the other horse. So after a few weeks we sent her back home. Also it didn't stop the pacing but I do think it was worse after the horse left.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

offthegrid said:


> While I think this can be true, I would never *expect* a horse and dog to bond, or a dog and chicken. Where possible, horses should NOT be kept alone, and I think 95% of horse owners would agree. Some horses can do fine alone (although most would probably still prefer equine company); some horses probably do not do well alone at all. I have one that I am sure would be fine alone, and one I am convinced would impale herself on the nearest t-post.
> 
> In the OPs case, I would argue that the problem is the fact that the horse can hear other horses, and therefore is trying to bond with them rather than the cows. I do not know that horses ever choose cows as companions if ever given any other choice.



I didn't expect it either but there you go. I also had an old gelding who was with six other horses but bonded with a guinea hen. I've posted pics of the two of them on HT before. 
Many horses have bonded with goats (particularly racehorses) as their particular companion animal within sight and sound of other horses.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1996-08-01/news/9608010109_1_goat-horse-high-strung-thoroughbreds


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You'll have to keep her on the calming supplement longer than a week, I believe it takes 3-4 days just to start working- that might be just the pellets tho the paste may work more quickly. I wouldn't keep her on it indefinitely but even a few months won't hurt her. 

Of course a horse would prefer the company of another horse but it's not like she's totally alone.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I didn't expect it either but there you go. I also had an old gelding who was with six other horses but bonded with a guinea hen. I've posted pics of the two of them on HT before.
> Many horses have bonded with goats (particularly racehorses) as their particular companion animal within sight and sound of other horses.
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1996-08-01/news/9608010109_1_goat-horse-high-strung-thoroughbreds


My farrier had a gelding that was an only horse quite a bit and everyone told him that was bad and to get the horse a goat companion. So, he went out and found a nice friendly goat, introduced them, and put the goat in the stall next to the gelding for a few days. After that he put the goat into a fenced paddock next to the horse's pasture for a couple days and finally put the goat into the pasture with the gelding- who instantly picked it up by the back of the neck and killed it. I guess he was fine with being alone or he really really disliked that goat.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I didn't expect it either but there you go. I also had an old gelding who was with six other horses but bonded with a guinea hen. I've posted pics of the two of them on HT before.
> Many horses have bonded with goats (particularly racehorses) as their particular companion animal within sight and sound of other horses.
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1996-08-01/news/9608010109_1_goat-horse-high-strung-thoroughbreds


I agree - a goat would be a better choice than cows.

I'm not trying to be argumentative; just realistic. If a new person came here and said "I'm thinking of getting a horse, do you think she'll bond with my cows" people would probably say - no, or maybe but it might not work. Same as if someone asked "I am thinking of taking in an older horse, I have a Great Pyrenese, do you think that will be enough company?" Most of us would suggest finding another equine companion.

I don't really know if a horse does consider themselves *not alone* in the presence of cows, especially if they can hear other horses. That's all.

OP, I hear what you are saying and I appreciate your position. I'm just not sure there is a very good answer. The fact that your horse *was* a good single horse probably doesn't make much difference now. Then she had a foal, then she was boarded with other horses and got used to them being companions, despite the fact that they didn't always treat her nicely.

Maybe a couple weeks of calming supplements will help. Maybe you could consider a goat instead of a 2nd horse? A big nubian wether might be a nice companion and is likely to be far less expensive to keep than a horse.

ETA: unless your horse is like the one described above.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> My farrier had a gelding that was an only horse quite a bit and everyone told him that was bad and to get the horse a goat companion. So, he went out and found a nice friendly goat, introduced them, and put the goat in the stall next to the gelding for a few days. After that he put the goat into a fenced paddock next to the horse's pasture for a couple days and finally put the goat into the pasture with the gelding- who instantly picked it up by the back of the neck and killed it. I guess he was fine with being alone or he really really disliked that goat.


Our grouchy POA would probably do the same thing. But then he's a butt with other horses as well. He and Windsong get along well as long as there is plenty of room for her to get away when he's feeling particularly cantankerous.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I never have put much stock in the companion goat thing... But then again from a practical standpoint? My goats are worth more (money wise) over their lifetimes than the horses.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

CraterCove said:


> I never have put much stock in the companion goat thing... But then again from a practical standpoint? My goats are worth more (money wise) over their lifetimes than the horses.



LOL...it's doubtful that the racehorse owners would agree with you, either on the goat/companionship issue or the value of the horse compared with the goat. Although I'm not sure what the relative value of the goat or horse in question has to do with it unless the horse kills the goat.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The TB mare I have now isn't a big fan of goats, although I don't think she'd kill one. My girls had a pet goat years ago and she bleated horribly when we first brought her home and she was in the stall next to the TB. The noise (it was horrible I could hear her in the house with the windows shut) was so bad it put the mare off her feed and she would stand on her head for grain. For years after she'd try to nip that goat every chance she could.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We had sheep and pet goats and they were in and out of the horse pasture as they pleased and got along well but then, there were multiple horses and multiple ruminants so no one was dependent for companionship outside of their species then. So I guess the cranky POA did get along with goats okay after all. It's dogs that he has a problem with, except for our GP.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> LOL...it's doubtful that the racehorse owners would agree with you, either on the goat/companionship issue or the value of the horse compared with the goat. Although I'm not sure what the relative value of the goat or horse in question has to do with it unless the horse kills the goat.



LOL! I'm not sure where I'd rate the opinion of a race horse person... somewhere around the level of my cat's? I know its a big industry and lots of people with lots of passion about it, good people too. Just doesn't fit with what I'd call responsible husbandry.  Remember, that's just my opinion and how I choose to look at life.

My goats, besides being as intelligent as my dogs provide milk and meat and are from superior stock, show lines and such. But then again... just for the food factor I still place more monetary value on the random brush goats I occasionally get too.

To the OP's problem, you have a special set of circumstances and not much to do about it. As much as I disagree with meds as a cure I don't know that you have much choice but to just try and dull her anxiety until the situation isn't so new anymore?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> We had sheep and pet goats and they were in and out of the horse pasture as they pleased and got along well but then, there were multiple horses and multiple ruminants so no one was dependent for companionship outside of their species then. So I guess the cranky POA did get along with goats okay after all. It's dogs that he has a problem with, except for our GP.


My curmudgeonly old gelding didn't like dogs in his pasture either- he'd chase them out.


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

My horse did fine with the goats at the stable but they kind of minded their own business. She didn't allow them to get to the hay though.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My BIL had a horse in with his beef for years. They don't "buddy" around, they do co-exist. The first horse like to run the beef (not good), the second one appointed itself guardian over the beef and was on duty constantly, especially in the spring when bear came of hibernation, which is calving time.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CraterCove, I don't think that anyone every said that an anti anxiety treatment (which listed natural products not meds) was a cure but it was offered as a treatment. I have seen such things work well enough that it allows a horse to change a behavior that has become nothing more than compulsive but then again, that's only based on experience not science. 

I'm always torn when folks start insisting a relatively new horse owner buy another horse for companionship because they often lack the skill and experience to deal with issues such as herd bound, barn sour and suddenly impossible to catch that arise. 

I'm happy you have an opinion on the racing industry but I think your opinion paints many with the same brush. I've worked within the industry with a great First Nations breeder that is well known for their amazing horses as well as natural treatments and progressive training methods which has earned them great respect way beyond their facet of the industry.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I kept a solitary horse for three years. She could hear and even see other horses and she did watch them. However, she wasn't upset about it. We had a young cat move in as a barn cat and they became close friends. They were very cute together. I read a survey in a horse magazine about the other species horses would bond with, goats, cats, chickens, dogs I think were the big ones, cattle were on the list, but of the horses that bonded with other species not a lot of them picked cattle. 

You might want to consider a mini or a pony for her. They would be small enough not to beat her up, cheap to acquire and feed and equine company. Just a thought.


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anybody have experience with donkeys guarding cattle. Could one befriend the horse and guard the cattle? Most sites say horses can pull the donkey away from the cows but does anyone have experience with that happening? I was reading that donkeys were pretty easy keepers and wouldn't need as much feed as a horse.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've found that donkeys as a guard animal is a bit of a crapshoot. Donkeys tend to guard territory rather than flocks so if they accept cattle as part of their territory, it can go well but they may or may not see calves as a part of the same scenery and can read them as intruders and will either run them to death, stomp them or literally pick them up by the neck and shake them causing nerve damage or death. 

I've been told that if you get a young one and raise it with the herd you want it to guard, you stand a reasonable chance that they'll protect and not harm but I didn't find that to be true. I also didn't find that they bonded with the horses like you might hope. 

If you're looking for something to guard your calves, I would suggest that one good old longhorn or highland cow will benefit you more than a donkey and cause you a lot less problems. If you're looking for something for your horse to bond with, another horse or a goat has the potential of causing you way less grief than a donkey.


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

Horses are definitely herd animals and want to be with their own kind. Some horses are afraid of donkeys. One came up to our place one time. I put it in the horse pen, called the law and told them I had a stray donkey, and if anyone was looking for one to send them out.
No one ever came for the donkey. Anyway, the horses, all 7 of them, were terrified of the donkey, tore the fence down, split into two herds and went opposite directions. We looked for them for a week before we finally found all of them. Then we couldn't run the blankity blank donkey off either. But that's a long, long story.
If your horse only walks the fence all day part of the time, maybe she's in heat and your neighbors have a stud. Our mares knew there were horses about a quarter mile from them and would call back and forth with them, but only paced the fence or got out and went over there when they were in heat.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Safe Calming Supplements.... I have had the best luck with..

Smartpack Equine calming
Then
Command equine calming...

Calm and Cool is pretty good too. 

You might have to experiment. They are very safe, and the ones you put in the horse's feed daily, might take as long as 2 weeks to start working.
It will not make them dopey,, but it will take the edge off.

(You can also add some horse toys to her pasture, and see if that helps, specially the food related ones)

There are a number of Icelandic horse's in this country, that need the extra B-1 and Magnesium. They are very high strung and reactive, without it. People do not need to be around for them to blow up. Even with years of training.
Over the years and the research I have done with blood tests, with various Vet's help.
Have found, the fodder in Iceland is much, much higher in natural Magnesium in Iceland than here in the states. Blood tests show, with the Icelandic's I had owned, helped or rescued, had Magnesium that was too low.
Makes a big different in some of the Icelandic's, when they are fed B-1 and Magnesium supplements. 
And these horse's have been on these supplements for many years with no health issues.

There are also many boarding stables through out the country, where the horse's are never in together, they are in their own stall and run out. They do just fine.

I have goats in with my horses.... Dyfra loves them and they love her. She is wonderful with them.
The other two.... tolerate them. So goats for horses.. it also depends.

(Personally I won't recommend a Donkey to guard. Unless you can buy one from a breeder that has brought them up with the animals you want them to guard... more often than not they will end up chasing or killing what you want them to protect)

Pallyshire, just do what is best for you. Give the calming supplements a try, something with just B-1 and Magnesium, first see how it works for you.
The ones with the herbs, have been hit and miss for the Icelandic horse owners I have helped over the years.

If she see's other horses, and in with cattle she "should" adjust in time.
(remember with my mare, she was in with other horses when she was pacing and calling to go home to Oregon) 

If my horse's see the horse that is pastured across the road... they will call too. 
Specialty wee Maggie...hussy that she is......
They also run around and call to other horse's being ridden by.
This is normal.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Depending on your fences, getting a smaller critter (goat, sheep, mini) as a companion to your horse might require a significant upgrade in your infrastructure.

When the time comes and you get that next horse you mentioned, keep them apart for a while first. Don't just throw the one in with the other. If you can arrange it, don't even let them share a fenceline at first. Run a strand of hot rope/string/tape about 15' off the existing fenceline, with step-in posts, so they can't touch noses. It can help cut down on injuries. I'd do that for a month before turning them out together in the same pasture. This also serves as a quarantine period.


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok so a neighbor a few blocks over offered me an old timer for $200. He is a sorrel gelding about 23. He says he eats grass, hay , and grain well and is an easy keeper. They said they feed him a few handfuls of grain twice a day and the rest he gets from grass, hay, and the mineral blocks. I am going to take him and hopefully he is really an easy keeper. I will pull some overtimes if I have to. Should I still continue the calming supplement while I am introducing them? Also he says he is good with small critters like calves but I'm a little worried. I've put a lot of money into them and I don't want them hurt or dead. When should I introduce them? Same time as my horse or should I wait until the two horses are settled then introduce the cows?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

That's an interesting question, I will enjoy reading other responses to it. Personally I think there is a chance that the horses will bond more quickly and without incident if they are both introduced into an alien situation together. Especially if the old fella has experience with other animals. He might take the lead and say, oh, its no problem... and she'll be awestruck by the older man. lol But that's a best case scenario and well... we all know that horses don't always agree with what we think is the best case.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The horses should be introduced over a _sturdy_ fence or stall. It's best if you can keep them separated until you're sure neither is going to beat on the other as well. I keep new horses in a separate mare/foal paddock that is along side my pasture. I have no experience introducing horses to calves but I think I'd try the gelding (BTW 23 isn't old) alone because your mare has been with them all along. 

You said you have smaller rotational pastures- is there anyway to keep the horses away from the calves entirely?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Agree with IP...23 isn't old. If he's well broke you'll have a nice aged riding horse!


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

He is ride able but I hadn't really thought about riding him because of his age. What is the usual time people stop riding horses if they are healthy enough to ride? The calves respect the hot wire so I can put up two strands of hot wire in one area to keep them separate. That's what I had planned to do for about a week. I was going to put my horse is a 20ft*20ft sick pen for a few days and let the new guy explore his new pasture. Then I was going to let them out together. I guess I can section off the mare with the calves in one side of the pasture while he explores the other side. My rotational fence lines are movable so it's pretty flexible.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My gelding was still running barrels at 26 (I believe he placed in all his events at NY State Fair that year and there was an average of 50 horses per class) and trail riding at 30.  I finally had him put down at 32 because of laminitis. 

Your plan sounds good.


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

Umm why is my mare completely ignoring the gelding. He just arrived this morning and he keeps calling to her and she just keeps her butt to him. I decided to put them both into different sectioned parts of the pasture that are closer together and she is still completely ignoring the fact that he is there. I tried enticing her with food and hay so they could eat together and she was fine but as soon as she ate she walked away and went to hang out with the cows. So she wants to be friends with the calves now? I'm confused. She hasn't paced the fence yet today. I did start the calming supplement a few days ago to see if I could calm her nerves for awhile but I don't think that would make her ignore another horse. I just pulled overtime so she could have a buddy and now she is too good for him. Just great!! He is such a sweet guy and he is really obedient. Makes my mare look like the devil. When would be a good time to try riding him? Should I let him settle in first?


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

To answer the riding question I generally do two weeks of ground work with any horse, no matter how old or broke, before I step foot in a stirrup. That said I usually get sent the sorry broke rank horses to fix, so I use the ground work to gain their respect. But regardless I would do some ground work before stepping foot into the stirrup. As far as your mare ignoring him, who knows mares are funny, but it could be that the gelding has given her subtle signs that he will be alpha and to just keep her distance. They will figure out the pecking order when they get together. I would keep them apart for at least a week maybe two, then try them together. As for introducing to the cows, I don't know anything about cow/ horse dynamics, but they seem to coexist in harmony from what I have seen. But you said she has not paced so that is good, maybe just having another equine friend next to her is enough. Best of luck


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

well she stopped pacing yesterday after I gave her the calming stuff. She proceeded to follow the cows around all day. So she stopped before I got him. Crazy but maybe she sensed I was bringing her a friend.


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmm well so much for my theory. I guess the calming supplement made her calmer and let her relax. I am sure though that she will buddy up with her new pasture mate and they will be friends.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I think they'll become more friendly as time goes on, Pallyshire.


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I figured I would give you guys an update. I ended up selling my mare. She just wouldn't settle so I sold her to a place that has lots of other horses. Probably a good thing because she was an experienced horse and it was hard to enjoy trail rides with her. So I bought another mare that is in foal. She is sweet and has great ground manners. She is also more laid back. I also broke even with the gelding as well when I sold the mare. They are doing great together and they are very tolerant of the calves.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Would your neighbor let her stay with his horses? Could you keep one of his at your place? We keep one of our neighbor's horses at our place to keep our horse company. Joshua is not the kind of horse that does well on his own. Our neigh it's old guy was in a herd of five or so horses. He never got close to the others. He was always off by himself. 

Now that the old guy is here he doesn't want to be alone. He wants to know where Josh is all the time. They are an old married couple. Circumstances change and sometimes the same horse will do fine by itself and sometimes in another location it will not. 

Could you work out an agreement with your neighbor?


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know the neighbors with the horses and honestly his horses need to be fed more so I wouldn't trust them with any of my horses. We actually sold her to a family that has a larger heard. They were wanting a more up beat horse so I sold her to them. With the money I bought another mare that's easier to ride and had enough to come out even on the gelding we bought as a buddy. She never did buddy with the gelding.


----------

